
Game Programming Patterns - febin
http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/
======
faitswulff
This has come up a few times on HN if you're curious about the previous
discussions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gameprogrammingpatterns.com&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gameprogrammingpatterns.com&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

